# MISC | Passenger rail usage and ridership stats



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Figures from Eurostat comparing European countries, feel free to add figures from elsewhere. 

Railway passenger statistics 2011/12

Number of passengers carried ('000s)










Number of passenger-kms travelled (millions)


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

I would be interested in metrics like passengers/network km or passenger km per network km. That way you can asses usage intensity of rail in a certain country.

For instance: the rail network in Belgium is almost twice that of the Netherlands yet carries only 2/3 of the passenger numbers of the Netherlands.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why is Slovakia's passenger numbers low?


----------

